# $50 Camelback Trusport



## jacob9795 (Oct 14, 2014)

Wish I was in the area:
http://frederick.craigslist.org/bik/4713400548.html


----------



## jkent (Oct 14, 2014)

where is Frederick? I would be all over that for $50
JKent


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 14, 2014)

I believe north central Maryland. I'm contacting the seller and crossing my fingers


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 14, 2014)

It would look awesome next to my TruSport badged Colson snap tank. TruSport was a sporting goods store in Philadelphia back in the day.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 14, 2014)

Frederick is NW of Washington DC by a fair bit, though the bike is listed as being in Hagerstown, which is farther out. Hagerstown is on the inner portion of the MD panhandle and is in the country. Frederick is sort of the country, but Hagerstown really is still. I had a framebuilder in Frederick repair a fork for me a couple of years ago, and the DC suburb development is reaching the Frederick area.  It's all drivable from DC, but it's a couple hours in the car to Hagerstown.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Had a feeling someone would post this*

Contacted him yesterday morning.  Now mine. Gave him $50, plus an additional $50, plus another $40 for shipping to Philly.

Guessing this is Columbia made?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2014)

jkent said:


> where is Frederick? I would be all over that for $50
> JKent




I've been there, it is a BEAUTIFUL town!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 15, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Contacted him yesterday morning.  Now mine. Gave him $50, plus an additional $50, plus another $40 for shipping to Philly.
> 
> Guessing this is Columbia made?





 bummer I missed out... I was thinking Elgin with that sprocket? But this is a little bit older than what I'm versed in. In for a trade? Is it really a 26" wheel or is in the 28'?


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 15, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> bummer I missed out... I was thinking Elgin with that sprocket? But this is a little bit older than what I'm versed in. In for a trade? Is it really a 26" wheel or is in the 28'?




26".  Needs tires and that's about it.  Looks like the seat might be missing a nut in the back because it's crooked in the photo.  TruSport is an old Philadelphia Sporting Goods store, so I'm keeping this one since I'm in Philly.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> 26".  Needs tires and that's about it.  Looks like the seat might be missing a nut in the back because it's crooked in the photo.  TruSport is an old Philadelphia Sporting Goods store, so I'm keeping this one since I'm in Philly.




You might not want to say it's "crooked" without giving it a fair trial....


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 15, 2014)

bricycle said:


> You might not want to say it's "crooked" without giving it a fair trial....




Pretty sure it is crooked.  Just a nut, got plenty of them hanging around.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 15, 2014)

I never thought I'd see another TruSport badge.. I have two Philadelphia badged bikes right now. Trusport and Suplee Biddle.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 23, 2014)

Found the same sprocket on a Peerless.  Also looked through some of the Peerless threads on here with the same sprocket.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 23, 2014)

I think Rollfast uses that ring as well?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 2, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> 26".  Needs tires and that's about it.  Looks like the seat might be missing a nut in the back because it's crooked in the photo.  TruSport is an old Philadelphia Sporting Goods store, so I'm keeping this one since I'm in Philly.





I guess not? Still bummed I missed this one, oh well.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4741163945.html


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 2, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> I guess not? Still bummed I missed this one, oh well.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4741163945.html





Yeah, he told me 26", but it's 28.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 6, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> I guess not? Still bummed I missed this one, oh well.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/4741163945.html




This popped up on ebay...




And here is one that looks to have my bike, though it looks like a camelback with balloon fenders.


----------

